# rare?



## reid ryder (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, found this little beauty a couple of years back. Did'nt look like much at first, very grimy, but after a little tumble, looks good. Tried searching this site and google for some info and came up blank.  McLaren's invincible extracts with 426 on the bottom. Just under 4" tall and 1 5/8' across the base.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you Canadian?


----------



## reid ryder (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, Canadian, sorry, just updated my profile.  I will look at the links you provided, thanks. I was thinking this was a food type extract such as vanilla.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 4, 2010)

I think they were from Hamilton Ontario apparently. I see them listed in a 1902 cookbook so it seems to be a turn of the 20th century item. Dont know how rare or common it is.


----------

